# USAT Un-decorated Caboose



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The wife got me a gift certificate for RLD Hobbies, so I ordered up an un-decorated red caboose. I really wanted a red B&O bay window caboose, but since they are all sold out and I never found one on Ebay to buy, I bought the Un-Decorated one. Well, my Birthday present arrived today and was I sorely dis-appointed. USAT's site did not have a photo of this caboose nor did they tell you anything about it. The worst is that it is painted flat red. No gloss at all. Then it has a black roof. In goggling B&O Bay Window Caboose, I couldn't find any real ones with a black roof and the reds were much more robust making the flat red on this caboose looking faded out by the sun. So what to do. If I use decals, I'll definitely have to take the caboose all apart and spray it with clear as a minimum or I can use vinyl transfers and live with the faded out color.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

make it into a Christmas car , then gloss it over.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy I don't think you will be totally satisfied until you break it down and do it up as you expect. I have done a couple of wide vis buggies for my railroad. I found on disassembly that the windows and other parts came out fairly easy. If not mask the windows and spray it the color you desire. I am not familiar with the B&O are they a royal blue, similar to C&O?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I found both royal and red bay window cabooses. 

I wanted a red one. I need to set it next to my red Center Copula B&O caboose and see how the reds compare


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Randy can you E-mail my a photo of the Caboose with a solid back ground and I can put it on my website.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy it does not come a part hard, even if you wanted to put a battery in it you still have to take it a part. usa gives you the instructions on how to take it a part. the red body with block top looks like my D&H. 
Dick


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Will do Robby 

Dick, I'm going to paint it Royal Blue so will be taking apart


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds good Randy, you got to try and post some pics. when your done or before. 

Dick


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, You are right about the color. Note that Red tends to blled through other colors. You might want to think of stripping the paint on it first. 
LAO


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I took the caboose out in the sunny outside today and took some pics for Robby and will post some here. the caboose doesn't look so pink up against the B&O Center Copula Caboose I have. So I'm considering leaving it as is and using vinyl lettering to mark it for the B&O.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Robbie 

I sent you two picks. Hope they work for you.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

In context it looks pretty good.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the red in later pictures. I may need to get one of these!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The last three pics were taken outside on the roof of my Mini. The last pic was taken with the sun behind a cloud.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good as is. May just spray it with a gloss coat after putting the lettering on. Later RJD


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 08 Dec 2013 12:03 PM 
Well I took the caboose out in the sunny outside today and took some pics...........









Randy,

Is it OK if I use one of your pictures to replace the one that is in the database at gbdb.info ?

Knut


PS: It's really hard to find Large Scalers that have any undecorated items by any manufacturer for the database - if anyone has anything they wish to ontribute it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure Knut, glad to help


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hurry up and paint that thing. 

I want to see it with some markings on it. 

It is ugly with no Markings. 


JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I got the vinyl lettering from G-Scale Graphics and installed them. Now I'm waiting on the B&O heralds to come from Stan Cederleaf. Hopefully I have better luck using decals this time around.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I always had troubles with decals!!! I ordered some decals from Stan. His instructions are excellent. Follow them and you are golden. My decals stay in place and don't fall off, or wear off. Chuck


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I too way back a few years wanted to get one of the 2 bay window cabeese GN had (X-184 & X-185 ). After some more research I found that the USA version was incorrect, but wanted to do one anyway. I went the same route as you did randy with the undec. red caboose. I used some of Robert Dustin's decals I ordered years ago and did the usual prep work to ready the caboose for decals. After decaling I went and super detailed the caboose to GN standards. I ended up with this....




























The only thing she needs now is the proper trucks. 
The USAT center cupola caboose has a close Bettendorf Barber truck, but the only way I can get the trucks is by buying the whole caboose. 
Thinking about buying a few and selling the bodies with standard freight trucks or without trucks cheap cutting my losses on having to buy the whole caboose to get just the trucks. I've E-mailed USAT about it, but don't get an answer. I think I need about 20 pair of these trucks to retro fit my caboose fleet. I'm working on a modified version of the Aristo truck using a leaf spring, but it's a ton of work. I believe I have about a dozen USAT cabeese between the GN, NP and CB&Q, so that limits what I must have to upgrade. My upcoming series of GN standard 30 ft cabeese including 2 Streamlined versions can use modified Aristo trucks.

So, anyone interested in buying a or some USAT center cupola cabeese without the trucks for like half price new in box less trucks ???

Rocky


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking caboose Rocky


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Randy.
Well I've started to get some trucks. Just ordered a WM center cupola caboose. I'll remove the trucks when it gets here and then put it up for sale for 50 bucks.

Rocky


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Check's in the mail Rocky.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

How many truckless cabeese (ya forecast maybe 20) ? 

If your layout has the real estate elevate/skirted/steps/ a main office bldg, voila a cabeese motel  

nite, 
doug c


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky I am interested if you have any left. PM sent.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I installed the B&O Herald decals last night. The first decal went on fine and all was well. While attempting to slide the second decal onto the caboose, it doubled back under itself and no mater what I tried, it was a waste and went into the trash. So, I cut out a third decal and it went on with no problem. BUT, the thin white lines and lettering looked pink. After rereading the instructions Stan sent with the decals, I emailed Stan and asked him if I was supposed to put a second decal on top the first to get a whiter white and Stan wrote back that yes, it would help. So, today after the decals put on last night were dry, I soaked another decal and while it tried it's best to turn under it's self, I finally got it to slide on correctly. It took a little time to get the two lined up so the lettering looked crisp, but now it looks white. So, while it's near impossible to tell in the photos, but the top photo has one decal while the second photo has one on top of another and really does look better in person.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Randy. My wide vision deal fell through so hope Rocky gets another center coupla going.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, it never fails. With no USAT B&O Bay Window cabeese to be found, I decided to buy an undecorated caboose and decal it for the B&O. So, after spending $172.77 for the caboose, vinyl lettering and decals, what do I find on Ebay? A USAT Blue B&O caboose in like new condition for $90.00 delivered. Errrr










So now I have the caboose I wanted to begin with and a Red B&O Bay window caboose I've got a ton of money in.
I really like the silver roof. The red caboose may well end up with a silver roof.


----------

